# Norwegian Coldblooded Trotter



## Borkus (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, this is some pictures of my Norwegian Coldblooded Trotter. It’s a very common breed in Norway, and I think there is a similar breed in Sweden, but I don’t think it’s a well known breed for the rest of the world. 
I have had my Borken (the name we give almost every horse of this color) for 9years now, so he is an elderly gentleman of 17years (of which he know nothing). Borken is a gelding, but he insist he isn’t, so we don’t talk about that a lot other than when he starts to mount the mares in the summer. 
I mostly ride him, but I also take him out driving some times. Earlier it was dressage and jumping, but now it’s mostly hobby-reining and trail.
What do you call his color in English? Dun? Buckskin?


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Uh, I think you call his color GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

He is so cute! I want him. He kind of reminds me of my Haflinger but with different coloring.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

he looks like a buckskin to me! I love him  I think I have found my new favorite breed!!!


----------



## Borkus (Feb 1, 2012)

I think my horse is so beautiful that I post some more pictures of him. 

Last spring. 








































This Christmas, in -20 Celsius degrees (don't know what that is in Fahrenheit?) But it's pretty cold!











And he has the saddest eyes I know!


----------



## Borkus (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you all for nice words! I really appreciate it


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow he is gorgeous!!

-20oC is cold, we're hitting -26oC here in Germany at the weekend.. COLD.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, he is so handsome!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll take two of him please. He is an absolute BEAUTY!!!!
How tall is he?


----------



## Borkus (Feb 1, 2012)

Uhm.. He is 152cm at the withers. So he is not a big horse, but the perfect size for me!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

So if I'm doing the math correctly he is 15 hands. That is perfect!
LOL thinking about shipping costs from Norway to mid south US!!!
He is so lovely. You should be terribly proud!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Never heard of this breed but I only know one thing... I WANT ONE..

And I don't even like hairy horses! But this is a hairy horse that I might just be a fan of


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Gorgeous horse and beautiful landscape!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Borkus,

Have you heard anything about the trotters being exported to the US much? I have never seen a single one over here, and I've been looking. The Fjords and Icelandics are both pretty popular in the US. I think the Fjords are because of their sweet temperament and unique coloration, and the Icelandics are just cool in their own right. But the coldblooded trotter is a much more comfortable ride, it's bigger, and is usually nice and spirited, so I'm very surprised that they haven't become popular in the US. Have I been looking for the wrong breed? I've been looking for the Døle Gudbrandsdal, and the coldblooded trotter is another name for it, or an offshoot from it, is it not? Please correct me if I've been looking for the wrong horse, as I would really like to find one in the US.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

And I think we'd call Borken a Buckskin:
http://www.equusite.com/articles/basics/colors/colorsBuckskin.shtml


----------



## Borkus (Feb 1, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> So if I'm doing the math correctly he is 15 hands. That is perfect!
> LOL thinking about shipping costs from Norway to mid south US!!!
> He is so lovely. You should be terribly proud!


Think you are right on that, and yes it’s a perfect size! 
Thank you, I am very proud of him and think he is the perfect horse for me. Although I never wanted a “hairy beast” I have felt in love with the hair and the attitude in these horses.


----------



## Borkus (Feb 1, 2012)

freia said:


> Borkus,
> 
> Have you heard anything about the trotters being exported to the US much? I have never seen a single one over here, and I've been looking. The Fjords and Icelandics are both pretty popular in the US. I think the Fjords are because of their sweet temperament and unique coloration, and the Icelandics are just cool in their own right. But the coldblooded trotter is a much more comfortable ride, it's bigger, and is usually nice and spirited, so I'm very surprised that they haven't become popular in the US. Have I been looking for the wrong breed? I've been looking for the Døle Gudbrandsdal, and the coldblooded trotter is another name for it, or an offshoot from it, is it not? Please correct me if I've been looking for the wrong horse, as I would really like to find one in the US.




Never heard of it, sorry. But I would not be surprised if someone started to ship them over, and I think they would be very popular. It’s a great breed and makes nice horses if trained right; they have a lot of motor and love to work. Borken seems to be happier the heavier the work is and never gives up, and the way he lights up when I tell him he’s done well! 
Another good thing with this breed is their short back; this makes it easier for them to put the weight on the hind legs, and it makes a pretty strong horse that can carry even bigger riders. 
The Coldblooded trotter is not the same as the Døle, it’s the lighter version. It started out as the same breed, but some individuals were breed to trot faster (this became the Coldblooded trotter), while the other horses were kept the same way as before (the Døle Gudbrandsdal or Døl like we call them), to work on the farms. You can cross these two horses, but it’s not normally done. So, nearly the same horse, but one is heavier than the other.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I love learning about breeds that I am unfamiliar with. Thanks for posting. he is a very attractive guy and I would love to see more photos, not only of you two, but all about riding in your country.

I have a student from Norway. I'll have to ask her about this breed.


----------



## Borkus (Feb 1, 2012)

Just so you can see some other horses of the same breed:
This is the father of my horse, Bork Rigel. He did 345 races in his career, of which he won 168. And the total sum of money he won was 2 362 789,949 USD, which is the highest sum in Norway, trough all time. 









And… No, not everyone is Buckskin- they do come in a lot of colors. (But personally I love this color!)



This is the lovely Vinterrappa. She has one of the most amazing personalities I have ever met in my 14year with horses. She would try to jump the moon if you asked her!
Uh.. I only have pictures of horses in this color, but they do come in other colors too, honest.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow! He's so cute!! SQUISHYSQUASH!!


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Borkus said:


> Well, this is some pictures of my Norwegian Coldblooded Trotter. It’s a very common breed in Norway, and I think there is a similar breed in Sweden, but I don’t think it’s a well known breed for the rest of the world.
> I have had my Borken (the name we give almost every horse of this color) for 9years now, so he is an elderly gentleman of 17years (of which he know nothing). Borken is a gelding, but he insist he isn’t, so we don’t talk about that a lot other than when he starts to mount the mares in the summer.
> I mostly ride him, but I also take him out driving some times. Earlier it was dressage and jumping, but now it’s mostly hobby-reining and trail.
> What do you call his color in English? Dun? Buckskin?


That is one BEAUTIFUL horse. <3


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Borkus said:


> The Coldblooded trotter is not the same as the Døle, it’s the lighter version. It started out as the same breed, but some individuals were breed to trot faster (this became the Coldblooded trotter), while the other horses were kept the same way as before (the Døle Gudbrandsdal or Døl like we call them), to work on the farms. You can cross these two horses, but it’s not normally done. So, nearly the same horse, but one is heavier than the other.


Aha. Yes, that makes perfect sense. It's the trotter I want (but can't find). For those unfamiliar with the breed, here's a picture of a Døle (Dølagamp) on a farm. This one is a working farm horse. I see now in comparison that it's definitley much heavier and wider than Borken. The Coldblooded Trotter would make for a much more fun and agile ride. I always thought the døle just came in a lighter and heavier version. I didn't realize they were different breeds.
Unfortunately, I don't think knowing that will actually make my search for one any easier.:-(

I'm just now realizing how many of my pictures of my kids on vacation in Norway involve Fjord and Døle horses. There seems to be a recurring theme here. I'm beginning to think my kids have a plan...

Your Borken is absolutely gorgeous. I don't think he cares one bit about his age.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

He is very stunning. I love his expression in his eyes


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

He's absolutely lovely! Thank you for sharing your insight into this beautiful breed!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoa! That is one AWESOME horse.

The US needs them!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! What a horse! Never heard of the breed, but what a gorgeous breed it seems to be! Great photos! Your horse is stunning!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks for sharing. I love to learn about different breeds. Your boy is GORGEOUS!!! He wants to come live in Texas with me.


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

He is absolutely stunning! Thank you for sharing.

QOS - I think he is coming here first, He already told me that he'll only go to Texas if I go with him


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

OMG O_O I loves him! .. Hes so pretty.. makes me want one in my herd..


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Omg i want!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Stunning!!


----------

